# St. Andrews Jetties (9-15-2007)



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hit the jetty this evening for about an hour with some live shrimp. I was a bit disappointed as to how small most of the shrimp were, considering the price but apparently the snapper didn't care. Caught about 8 or 10 of them, kept the 5 biggest. Largest one was about 15". All were caught on freelined shrimp. A couple other people were catching one or two and one guy apparently got a 28" redfish before I walked up. Not bad for such a short trip.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice fish.
nicer meat.


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

love the color of your sink


snapper gray


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet haul. Nothing makes for a nicer sight than a limit of mangos ready for filleting.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Good report.

My snappers' hole have been emptied. I guest they move north to your place. Those snappers are good eating. I tried the chinese way and they were excellent - steam fish (6 min on high heat) with ginger, green onion and hot vegetable oil and soy sauce on top. It is good.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Looks like some good meal-meals.Snapper is about the best.Hope they stay on the jetty a couple more weeks.Have you tried netting shrimp over in the lagoon?
Jake


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I haven't tried netting them in the lagoon yet although with shrimp being $4 a dozen and most of them being tiny, I may have to go that route.

The water, despite the rain, was so clear that I could see the snapper come up and hit the shrimp. I was using my #6-12 rod and my Teramar also. Tackle was #25 flourocarbon and a #4 hook, freelined all the baits. There were some really good snapper around, if you have live shrimp, it's easy to limit out right now.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.Should be able to try for them by Thursday night if they are still around.How was the tide running?About the only thing I have to freeline small baits is an old Zebco 33 outfit with 8lb.mono but should work good for that size fish if they don't get into the rocks.I have about quit bottom fishing from the jetty for too many times one cast,tie on new rig.
Jake


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I use a medium action rod with #20 braid, no weight. You might be able to get them with that little rod but I'd just invest in a spinning rod.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Emanuel , nice supper snappers catch there.... I have netted alot of shrimp and other baits at the boat launching dock on the bay side. You can take a can of dog food and concentrate them to where you want to cast -- you might try live lining some pin fish over on the jetty's --there are some good bulls around those rocks. MOF, my personal best was there ,, 53 inches, Nov 2002.


----------



## bjake (Jul 25, 2007)

Have a spinning outfit 8' 15-30 with 17 lb. line but not very comfortable with spinning outfits.Started throwing baitcasters over 60 years and that is still my outfit of choice.The Zebco 33 is looked on as a toy by most serious fishermen but I have landed fish over 15 lb. on one of the toys.Still trying to like a spinner.
Jake


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

break out the BBQ......:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I usually give them away. Now, I know what y'all are thinking but most of the time, I'm the only person in the house that will eat fish. So, unless it's a tuna, cobia or nice flounder, I give them to the woman who does my girlfriend's nails and pedicures. That way, it doesn't cost her to have those done and I don't have to clean fish.

Vic will tell ya, I don't keep many fish but I do like to give them away.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Jan 7, 2006)

emanuel said:


> I usually give them away. I give them to the woman who does my girlfriend's nails and pedicures. That way, it doesn't cost her to have those done and I don't have to clean fish..


Thats ironic, we give the mingo snapper and grunts that we catch offshore to the woman that does my wifes nails. She covets grouper heads also. My wife hardly ever pays to get her nails done.


----------

